# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Plasbuisinfectie en hiv

## bezorgd

Ik ben bang dat ik last heb van een plasbuisinfectie en heb laatst sex gehad met een kapot condoom. Dit was echter in Thailand en ben nu bang voor een HIV besmetting. Dit is 2 weken geleden gebeurd. Ik kan me dus nog niet testen op HIV. Kan iemand mij vertellen wat nu de kans is op HIV.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo bezorgd,

Voor een HIV test moet je idd minimaal 3 maanden wachten, na die 3 maanden kun je testen en heb je een betrouwbare uitslag. Mocht je denken dat je een plasbuisinfectie hebt, hiervoor kun je wel al gewoon naar de huisarts gaan  :Wink:  Zou ik dus even doen, want zo'n infectie lijkt me zeer vervelend.

Ik kan je iig geen percentage kans geven op HIV, in dat soort landen komt HIV natuurlijk veel meer voor dan in bijv NL, dus het is afwachten totdat je de test kunt doen. Ik heb voor de duidelijkheid nog wat info over HIV voor je:

Hoe wordt hiv overgedragen?
Hiv kan worden overgedragen als: 1)bloed, sperma of andere lichaams vloeistoffen 2)met een voldoende hoeveelheid hiv (viral load) 3)op een geschikte manier je lichaam binnendringen.
Aan deze drie voorwaarden moet tegelijk worden voldaan om tot hiv-overdracht te kunnen komen. Laten we deze drie voorwaarden eens nader bekijken.

1) bloed, sperma of andere lichaamsvloeistoffen
Hiv zit in bijna alle lichaamsvloeistoffen, maar deze hebben verschillende concentraties van hiv.

Hoe hoger de concentratie hiv is, hoe minder er van deze vloeistof nodig is om tot hiv-overdracht te komen. De hoogste concentratie zit in bloed, veel minder in sperma en nog minder in vaginaal vocht. Deze drie vloeistoffen hebben allemaal voldoende concentratie hiv om een hiv-overdracht mogelijk te maken. In voorvocht, speeksel, zweet, tranen, urine, kots en andere vloeistoffen zit zo’n kleine concentratie hiv dat je hiervan enkele liters in je bloedbaan zou moeten krijgen om tot een hiv-overdracht te komen.

2) met een voldoende concentratie hiv (viral load)
Als je een hiv-infectie hebt, doorloop je verschillende stadia. In deze stadia heb je verschillende concentraties van hiv in je bloed en andere lichaamsvloeistoffen.

Binnen enkele dagen na de infectie heb je de hoogste viral load. Zo hoog wordt deze nooit meer in de loop van een infectie. Een hiv-test zou in deze tijd nog negatief zijn omdat je nog geen antistoffen tegen hiv heeft, maar je bloed en sperma zijn wel infectieuzer dan ooit.

Na twee tot twaalf weken worden antistoffen aangemaakt waarbij de concentratie virus daalt. In uitzonderlijke gevallen kan het aanmaken van antistoffen zelfs nog langer duren. Als je hiv-remmers slikt wordt de hoeveelheid hiv vaak onmeetbaar (undetectable). Dit betekent niet dat er geen virus meer is. Hiv is nog wel aanwezig in je bloed, alleen nog in kleine hoeveelheden. De concentratie hiv hoeft in bloed en sperma niet gelijk te zijn.
De viral load stijgt als iemand ziek is, lang in de zon heeft gelegen, te weinig slaapt of stress heeft. Deze toename hoeft niet dramatisch te zijn.
Van bijzonder belang zijn de drie bacteriële soa: gonorroe, syfilis en chlamydia. Vooral deze soa zorgen voor een hoge concentratie hiv op de plek van je soa-infectie (je pik en anus), dus de plekken die ook voor een hiv-overdracht belangrijk zijn.

3) op een geschikte manier
Hoe directer een met hiv geïnfecteerde vloeistof je bloedbaan binnen komt, hoe groter het risico op overdracht.

Het grootste risico loop je bij een infuus. Hier komt geïnfecteerd bloed direct je bloedbaan binnen. Bij het gezamenlijke gebruik van spuiten (drugs en anabole steroïden) geldt een vergelijkbaar verhaal. Het risico wordt wel iets kleiner omdat hiv in contact met zuurstof hooguit enkele minuten kan overleven. Als je de spuit met bloed doorspoelt om ook de laatste rest van je drugs te gebruiken, heb je in naald en spuit vaak een rest bloed die goed tegen zuurstof is beschermd en dus gevaarlijk blijft.

Hierna komen niet-bloedende open wonden zoals flinke schaafwonden. Bloedende wonden vormen een veel kleiner risico omdat je uitstromende bloed de instroom van andere vloeistoffen tegenhoudt. Dichte wonden zijn geen risico.

Dan komen de slijmvliezen. Je hebt verschillende slijmvliezen. In de endeldarm heb je slijmvliezen die vocht uit je stront opnemen zodat je een mooie drol kunt poepen en niet voortdurend aan de diarree bent. Deze slijmvliezen nemen ook andere vloeistoffen (zoals sperma) op. Op je eikel of in je mond heb je ook slijmvliezen. Zij zijn echter minder doorlatend voor vreemde vloeistoffen dan die in je endeldarm. Daarom is actief neuken minder een risico voor overdracht dan wanneer je geneukt wordt.

Bij orale seks heb je bovendien nog speeksel. Speeksel heeft – net als maagzuur – de functie schadelijke stoffen te bestrijden nog voor ze gevaarlijk voor je kunnen worden. Speeksel is virusdodend. Hier heb je echter geen baat meer bij als je te veel vloeistoffen met hoge concentratie hiv in je mond krijgt (bijvoorbeeld als iemand in je mond klaar komt). Je slijmvliezen zijn bijzonder kwetsbaar als ze ontstoken zijn. Dan worden het in principe niet-bloedende wonden. Dit is het geval bij een gewone keelontsteking, maar ook bij een soa. Als je een gonorroe in je keel hebt en iemand komt in je mond klaar loop je vele keren hoger risico dan wanneer je slijmvliezen niet zijn ontstoken.

Gezonde huid beschermt je afdoende tegen hiv, dus als iemand met hiv op je buik klaar komt – geen enkel probleem.


Groetjes Sylvia

----------

